# Laptop als "Monitor"



## DJCMay (3. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mal ne Frage:

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, einen Laptop mit S-Video/Chinch Eingang als "Monitor" zu nutzen? Ich habe hier noch einen alten Rechner, den ich gerne als Server einsetzen würde. Nur ist leider kein Platz für nen normalen Monitor.

Nun möchte ich also mit VGA-Ausgang an nen S-Video oder nen Chinch Eingang. Geht das? Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## wwewrestling (3. November 2007)

Ich hab mir mal die gleiche Frage gestellt
Die Antwort war nein, weil es da nicht die benötigten anschlüsse gibt


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. November 2007)

Wenn der S-Video Eingang zum Monitor und nicht zur TV-Karte geht müsste das gehen. Nur meist ist eben das nicht der Fall.


----------



## fluessig (4. November 2007)

Es gibt andere Programme die du verwenden kannst, womit du den Laptop als Monitor verwenden kannst, allerdings muss das Notebook laufen und ein Betriebssystem installiert sein, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

War mal in einer alten ct, den Namen der Programme hab ich vergessen. Aber bei so gut wie jeder mir bekannten Lösung muss das Notebook selber ein Betriebssystem haben. Wenn dir das reicht, ist vielleicht auch eine Lösung per VNC schon ausreichend.


----------



## DJCMay (4. November 2007)

Mir geht es ja auch darum, dass ich ein Betriebssystem installieren kann. Sonst kann ich auch über ssh zugreifen.


----------

